# New SCOREcast Podcast is up.



## Brian Ralston (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey guys. Just wanted to let you all know that we have a new SCOREcast podcast up. I have stepped in as the new co-host of the show with Deane Ogden. Lee Sanders has stepped down due to a hectic work schedule with "The Amazing Race" on CBS and I am very pleased for the opportunity to take over his co-hosting duties. We have a lot of cool things planned for the upcoming year. 

Feel free to check it out either via iTunes, or through the scorecastonline.com website. (Both linked below.)

_______________________________

SCOREcast No.27 - "The Long Winter"






_Original Air Date_: *December 12, 2010* 
_This Episode:_ *“The Long Winter”*
_Co-hosts:_ *Deane Ogden* and *Brian Ralston*
_SCOREcast theme composed by:_ *Jeroen “Kejero” Rogier* (http://www.kejero.com)

http://itunes.apple.com/podcast/scorecast-podcast/id211297917 (iTunes RSS Link)

The new dynamic duo of Deane Ogden and Brian Ralston will catch you up on all of the things that have taken place lately, including the winner of our SCOREcast Theme Contest from February 2010, the latest in film music news and events, an update on the proposed Composers Union, and a preview of the upcoming NAMM Show next month in Anaheim, CA. Get ready for an episode chock-full of goodies as we close an extremely busy 2010 and look forward to a full docket of SCOREcast episodes in 2011!

http://www.scorecastonline.com/2010/12/scorecast-no-27-the-long-winter.html

Enjoy! o-[][]-o


----------



## Justus (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks! I'll definately check this out!!!


----------



## bluejay (Dec 15, 2010)

Awesome work Brian! I did not know you had a degree in Biochemistry!

I think the show was great and you're a natural presenter. You and Deane make a great double-act.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! Downloading now...


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks guys, listening now and adding to the iPhone, a great listen.

One very minor and boring request... can you back off the mics a bit to stop the popping?! Sets off my sound man twitch. Cheers!


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jan 4, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Fri Dec 31 said:


> One very minor and boring request... can you back off the mics a bit to stop the popping?! Sets off my sound man twitch. Cheers!



Already on it.  

It is THE thing I would change most about that podcast. I was using a new Plaintronics headset USB mic on my end. Great for podcasting and getting a clean digital signal without having to set up a studio mic, etc..., but it is very sensitive and if that boom mic is just a bit close to one's mouth...it picks up all the breathing and mouth noises WAYYYYY toooooooo much. We did some cleaning up. But yes...annoyed me too. And it was ME. 

So...good note. Already planned to be addressed on the next show we are set to do next week actually..with a special guest you all will love to hear from. 
o-[][]-o


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jan 11, 2011)

Our Pre-NAMM show is up. ENJOY Folks! All 1 hour, 40 minutes of goodies. o-[][]-o
______________________________

*SCOREcast No.28 - "2011 Pre-NAMM Episode"*





_Original Air Date_: *January 11, 2011* 
_This Episode:_ *“2011 Pre-NAMM Episode”*
_Co-hosts:_ *Deane Ogden* and *Brian Ralston*
_Guest Host:_ *Richard Bellis*
_SCOREcast theme composed by:_ *Jeroen “Kejero” Rogier* 

http://tinyurl.com/scorecast21 (iTunes RSS Link)

We’re ringing in the New Year with our 28th episode, and we’re mixing up the format… yet again! In this edition of SCOREcast Podcast, Deane and Brian welcome Emmy-winning composer Richard Bellis along for the ride to talk about the state of the industry, how the Academy decides eligibility for the Best Score Oscar®, and what emerging technologies are will carry forth into 2011 for media composers. Also, pay special attention for an “Easter Egg” in the final 1/3 of the show: A special shout-out to those of you attending the NAMM Show this week in Anaheim, California. We are just full of surprises today on this show, so sit back, relax, smoke a cigar, and enjoy. (Okay, don’t really smoke a cigar!)

*TOPICAL LIST*
_1. The Re-Sophistication of the Craft
2. The Rise of “Celebrity Scores”
3. The Academy Award Nomination Process
4. Trending Technologies for Composers
5. “The Composer Census”_

http://www.scorecastonline.com/2011/01/scorecast-no-28-2011-pre-namm.html
=o =o


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jan 31, 2011)

In a slight departure from our regular monthly podcasts...Deane and I are starting a series of "BONUS" podcasts called SCOREcast sessions. These will be "in between" the monthly shows...will most likely not have a guest and just be Deane and I...and be a bit more relaxed in the format. Just think of these like bonus episodes of SCOREcast.
___________________________






*Original Air Date:* _January 31, 2011 _
*This Episode:* _2011 NAMM Wrap-Up Episode _
*Co-hosts:* _Deane Ogden and Brian Ralston _
*SCOREcast theme composed by:* _Jeroen “Kejero” Rogier_
*SCOREcast announcer:* _Jeff Rechner_
http://tinyurl.com/scorecast21 (iTunes RSS Link)

*PROGRAM DESCRIPTION:*

In our very first *SCOREcast Session* episode, Deane and Brian go in-depth with their impressions from this year’s NAMM Show. Utilizing a different format in this episode, the boys walk you through the hits and misses from the convention floor and also answer a few listener emails from last months regular episode. If you were at NAMM this year, you’ll appreciate the more detailed descriptions of some of the items that were highlighted during our 2011 NAMM Video Series. If you weren’t in Anaheim, get your notepad ready… You won’t want to miss some of these killer products coming out in 2011!

http://www.scorecastonline.com/2011/01/scorecast-session-2011-namm-wrap-up-episode.html


----------



## Orchus (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks so much, I just discovered the SCOREcast Podcasts, and it is a nice way to keep up with the latest news in the scoring-business 
(I can really use this well, for I fear I'm still quite a noob


----------



## Brian Ralston (Feb 25, 2011)

*Original Air Date:* _February 25, 2011 _
*This Episode:* _Episode 29: Christopher Lennertz _
*Co-hosts:* _Deane Ogden and Brian Ralston _
*SCOREcast theme composed by:* _Jeroen “Kejero” Rogier_
*SCOREcast announcer:* _Jeff Rechner_
http://itunes.apple.com/podcast/scorecast-podcast/id211297917 (iTunes RSS Link)

*PROGRAM DESCRIPTION:*

Chipmunks, Spartans, and bunny rabbits——Oh my!! In our 29th episode, Emmy-nominated composer Christopher Lennertz (_Alvin and the Chipmunks, Marmaduke, Hop!_) stops in to hang out with Deane and Brian and talk about everything from scoring features, games, and television to didgeridoos and chocolate bunny rabbits! The boys also discuss a new film music financing model that is gaining traction in industry circles, and they continue the ongoing discussion of the proposed composers union in order to highlight a few very interesting recent developments. If this episode sounds like it is packed to the gills, that’s because IT IS! Hunker down and take it all in!

http://www.scorecastonline.com/2011/02/scorecast-no-29.html


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jul 12, 2011)

After an extended break due to all of our working schedules...we have a new podcast for everyone. Enjoy!






*Original Air Date:* _July 12, 2011 _
*This Episode:* _Episode 30: The Gloves Come Off _
*Co-hosts:* _Deane Ogden and Brian Ralston _
*SCOREcast theme composed by:* _Jeroen “Kejero” Rogier_
*SCOREcast announcer:* _Jeff Rechner_
http://tinyurl.com/scorecast21 (iTunes RSS Link)

*PROGRAM DESCRIPTION:*

The boys are back, they’re mad as hell, and they’re not gonna take it anymore!
In this episode, things get pretty heated as Deane and Brian hash through some controversial topics including the new composer agency at WME, UJam’s songwriting software being actively endorsed by the Zimmer camp, and a recap of recent unionization news. Finally, in a segment that will be valuable to most people struggling to get started in the business, Deane and Brian dissect a real-life scenario regarding the right way to begin a professional media composing career. Add to that a look inside the creation of Cinesamples’ Cinebrass library as well as our ever popular Top Picks segment, and you’ve got an episode that packs a pretty powerful punch. With almost 90 minutes of rapid-fire content, this episode is one you are not going to want to miss!

http://www.scorecastonline.com/2011/07/scorecast-no-30.html


----------



## Mahlon (Jul 12, 2011)

Very cool. Will take a listen. Thanks!

Mahlon


----------



## Dan Selby (Jul 12, 2011)

Really enjoyed his, Brian, and had missed this before so thanks!


----------



## madbulk (Jul 12, 2011)

Excellent. I just subscribed. Lots of catching up to do. I'm excited about it.


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for checking it out guys. Feel free to share and recommend it to your filmmaker friends as well. We are also speaking to/with them. Not only would it be great to continue to grow our audience...but if we can get filmmakers (directors, producers), etc...to listen to us as a way to learn more about the issues composers face and deal with when working on films, TV and game projects, we hope it will continue to educate the community as a whole and improve conditions for all of us over time. o-[][]-o


----------



## dinerdog (Jul 12, 2011)

Best Podcast yet. A must hear. =o


----------



## Brian Ralston (Sep 19, 2011)

In this episode...I spoke with James Horner's longtime music editor Jim Henrickson and software developer Dan Brock about their work on Avatar. Jim is a great story teller and had some great stories from his vast career as well...dating back to the original Star Trek series and most all of Horner's scores since Willow. Check it out!










*Episode Recording Date:* _June 4, 2011_
*Original Air Date:* _September 18, 2011 _
*This Episode:* _Episode 31: Music Editing Avatar _
*Co-hosts:* _Brian Ralston _
*SCOREcast theme composed by:* _Jeroen “Kejero” Rogier_
*SCOREcast announcer:* _Jeff Rechner_
http://tinyurl.com/scorecast21 (iTunes RSS Link)

*PROGRAM DESCRIPTION:*

In this SCOREcast Session episode originally recorded on June 4, 2011, Brian Ralston sat down with composer James Horner’s long-time music editor Jim Henrikson and Cuetime software developer and music editor Dan Brock to discuss the role of the music editor in the Hollywood feature filmmaking process. Get ready for an incredibly entertaining episode full of stories from some of filmmaking’s greatest moments, including a behind-the-scenes rundown on how the music for James Cameron’s 3D sensation Avatar was recorded. This is one episode you will not want to miss!

http://www.scorecastonline.com/2011/09/scorecast-session-music-editing-avatar.html


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Brian, downloading now!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Brian, looking forward!


----------



## Mahlon (Sep 20, 2011)

Cool. Thanks and looking forward to hearing it.

Mahlon


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 23, 2011)

Just finished, great cast thanks guys. TROY IN 14 DAYS!!!! Whoa...


----------



## Brian Ralston (Nov 2, 2011)

*Original Air Date:* _October 1, 2011_
*This Episode:* _Episode 31: Total Request (Sorta) LIVE!_
*Co-hosts:* _Brian Ralston _ & _Deane Ogden _
*SCOREcast theme composed by:* _Jeroen “Kejero” Rogier_
*SCOREcast announcer:* _Jeff Rechner_
http://tinyurl.com/scorecast21 (iTunes RSS Link)

*PROGRAM DESCRIPTION:*

In this episode, the boys answer your questions in our very first social media-centric episode of SCOREcast. Nothing is sacred—topics include samples versus live instruments, composer copyright issues, dealing with your first film project, handling directors, where to live when starting a film scoring career, and much, much more. We’ll also give you a sneak peek into what we have planned for SCOREcast’s 5th Anniversary, and how you can get the full scoop coming up on what’s ahead for the website and podcast. Check it out!

=o 

http://www.scorecastonline.com/2011/10/scorecast-31-total-request.html


----------



## Brian Ralston (May 22, 2013)

New scorecast episode is up. FYI

http://www.scorecastonline.com/2013/05/22/scorecast37_state-of-industry/


----------

